# Medic Alert Services



## Tom Dl (Feb 15, 2011)

My parents are 88 and 90, and still living alone in their home. They would like to get a medical alert type service. They live in Fredericton, New Brunswick. Does anyone have any suggestion as to features or providers?


----------



## baker3232 (Oct 7, 2011)

Philips Lifeline, my mother used it and had great response.


----------



## Tom Dl (Feb 15, 2011)

I was impressed they were involved. It is the Phillips of light bulbs and such?

Any others with reviews?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Why not Google some providers? Ths site has a vested interest http://medical-alert-systems-review.toptenreviews.com/ but it is a start to look for features. Philips Lifeline is in that list too.

Fall detection is an important item (had 2 family members in the last 15 years fall and couldn't get up nor were coherent enough to remember to push the button). They should have had Fall Detection. But research them to assess incidence of false alarms

Added: I think Philips is one of the better ones http://www.lifeline.ca/content/english/medical_alert_service/how_lifeline_works/why_choose due to local 'basing'. From Philips


> Did you know that Lifeline is the only PRS providers integrated with the healthcare system across Canada?
> 
> Lifeline Programs are based in hospitals, community agencies, and senior living facilities. They are the backbone of our service network and ensure outstanding service delivery coast-to-coast


----------

